# Beauty Cast - Press Release



## beautycastvixen (Sep 27, 2007)

Contact:- Barbara Siragusa
Tel:- 321 206 6388
Cell phone :- 321 402 3801
Email:- [email protected]

BEAUTY CAST RELEASES HALLOWEEN COLLECTION 1
Glam not Ghoul


Beauty Cast, a division of ElectricBear Studios, LLC, is proud to announce the release of the first in a series of DVDs, Halloween Collection Volume 1. The company is located in St. Cloud, Florida and used all local girls in the making of this DVD.

The DVD is 200 minutes, with each of the 13 issues being 12 to 15 minutes in length. Each look is geared towards complimenting some of the more popular Halloween costumes. The issues/tutorials are informative, yet fun, showing step by step instructions on how to achieve the looks using our custom designed method and your own make up. The issues are also available individually as downloads and available exclusively through our website. 

The DVD is the perfect tool to use along with your own make up and costume to get Glam not Ghoull.



We have met nothing but praise for this, our first DVD in the Beauty Cast collection. Behind the scenes, we have already produced and now are putting the final touches on our Bridal DVD, again showing how to get various looks for that special occasion, your wedding day. This collection will be available in a variety of offerings, including a collector's tin filled with brushes and lashes! We have also produced a Christmas Special showing lots of different makeup looks for the holiday, looks will be featured for the Holiday office party, Christmas morning or a fancy New Year bash. After these 2 are edited, we will be back to Halloween again, a volume for the art of more ghoulish make up. and additional sexy, glamorous looks!!


SEE THE PROMO AT : - 
www.beautycast.biz 


If you would like more information about this topic, please call Barbara at 321 206 6388 or email [email protected]


----------

